# 10 speed cranks with 11 speed campy drivetrain



## xxxxx (Oct 31, 2008)

I am hoping to upgrade my drivetrain without changing out my cranks. Does anyone have experience with this?

It appears Ivan Basso is doing this:
http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos.p...cup08/japancup082/bettiniphoto_0031582_1_full

Does anyone know if the space between the 2 chainrings is narrower on 11 speed and/or if the the mounting tabs on the crankarm between the rings is narrower. If so by how much? I suspect that this could be carefully filed down on a 10 speed crank to meet 11 speed requirements.

Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

I've had no problem using my 2008 Chorus 50/34 cranks with 11 speed. If there is a difference in the spacing, it will be reduced at the chainring's mounting surface, not the crankarm spider. That's how Campy did it back in 2000 when they first introduced 10 speed and moved the big ring .4mm closer to the little ring. If there is a spacing difference, it will be in the .2-.4mm range and hard to measure, wihtout removing rings from each crank and comparing the thickness of the rings at the mounting area. Bottom line is, don't sweat it, your 10 speed crank should work, but perhaps not your FD. 2008 FDs will work, but some have reported problems with earlier models. The new RD is also a must, as is the new chain tool and 11 speed chain.

I expected to have two Record 11 speed cranks by now, but apparently they are lost in the mail!


----------



## espresso-racer (Dec 1, 2008)

*Campag 10sp and 11sp compatability*

I was interested to read the above comments and wondered if anybody has thoughts on the following:

As I wish to replace my rear mech ( 10 Speed campag) I was wondering if a 11speed rear mech , with 11 speed chain would work well on a Campag 10speed system( 10 speed cassette and 10 speed shifters)

I would keep the 10sp chainset.


My theory is that the narrower chain would work with the cassette and shifting should be the same; this is unless the rear mech parrellogram is different angles???

Thanks for your time


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info..*

I gave you an answer at the other location with the SAME question.

Next time, start a new thread, instead of changing the subject on an old one.


----------



## espresso-racer (Dec 1, 2008)

Apologies C40 for wasting your time.


----------

